# Job Offer With ADCO in Abu Dhabi



## knx5000

Hi 

I am new here and I was wondering if you can help me make a decisions. Last week I went to ABu Dhabi for a Face to Face interview with ADCO and after the interview they offer me a job with this package. I was wondering if this is a package for grade 15 in IT job

Basic Salary: 22,248/month Dirhams 
Supplementary Allowance : 5,600 /month Dirhams 

General Allowance:3,240 / month Dirhams 


Also they provide the following
Future allowance: 38,000 (one a life time) Dirhams 
Accommodation: 200,000/year Dirhams 
Anual leave 42 days
Medical Insurance
Car loan 100,000 for 48 months installment no interest
Education Assistance up to 35,00 /child
End of Service Gratuity: 1.5 month gross salary 

I am still waiting for my medical result but I am still having a second though if I going to take this job offer

Also Is ADCO a good company to work with.


Thank you very much in advanced


----------



## Gavtek

No idea what Grade 15 is but sounds like a good deal to me. ADCO should be ok to work for, I doubt there would be much of a social atmosphere but the job should be secure and they won't try any dirty tricks to cheat you unlike many companies here.


----------



## knx5000

Thank you for the reply


----------



## geexfactor

knx5000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and I was wondering if you can help me make a decisions. Last week I went to ABu Dhabi for a Face to Face interview with ADCO and after the interview they offer me a job with this package. I was wondering if this is a package for grade 15 in IT job
> 
> Basic Salary: 22,248/month Dirhams
> Supplementary Allowance : 5,600 /month Dirhams
> 
> General Allowance:3,240 / month Dirhams
> 
> 
> Also they provide the following
> Future allowance: 38,000 (one a life time) Dirhams
> Accommodation: 200,000/year Dirhams
> Anual leave 42 days
> Medical Insurance
> Car loan 100,000 for 48 months installment no interest
> Education Assistance up to 35,00 /child
> End of Service Gratuity: 1.5 month gross salary
> 
> I am still waiting for my medical result but I am still having a second though if I going to take this job offer
> 
> Also Is ADCO a good company to work with.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advanced


What your job title if you don't sharing that.


----------



## knx5000

geexfactor said:


> What your job title if you don't sharing that.


My Job title is Senior Solution Quality Analyst


----------



## geexfactor

that's great.


----------



## combutor

geexfactor said:


> What your job title if you don't sharing that.


Yes, job offer is good and company is sound also,
best of luck


----------



## knx5000

Thank you for the reply


----------



## 4drsupra

ADCO is part of the adnoc group of companies and one of the most sound companies to work for in the UAE. Your package is pretty standard for a grade 15 employee(across the adnoc group) your job offer seems to be consistent with your experience and position so unless you are getting something significantly better where you are now then this should be a no brainer...good luck


----------



## knx5000

4drsupra said:


> ADCO is part of the adnoc group of companies and one of the most sound companies to work for in the UAE. Your package is pretty standard for a grade 15 employee(across the adnoc group) your job offer seems to be consistent with your experience and position so unless you are getting something significantly better where you are now then this should be a no brainer...good luck


Thank you


----------



## placiem

it's a better idea to accept the offer than to regret it.


----------



## SOA 2011

*Job offer in Ruwais*

hey friends I am new to this forum,

I have got a offer of 5880 AED/Month in a Construction Multinational as a Project Engineer,,

Accommodation n To n fro Transportation is on company,, 1 Month paid leave but Air Fare is on me,,

is it a good deal?? , I am a bachelor n have only 2.5 yrs expeirence

I am from India currently making 5.5 lacs Rs/ year,,


----------



## Mayriel14

Originally Posted by knx5000 View Post
Hi

I am new here and I was wondering if you can help me make a decisions. Last week I went to ABu Dhabi for a Face to Face interview with ADCO and after the interview they offer me a job with this package. I was wondering if this is a package for grade 15 in IT job

Basic Salary: 22,248/month Dirhams
Supplementary Allowance : 5,600 /month Dirhams

General Allowance:3,240 / month Dirhams


Also they provide the following
Future allowance: 38,000 (one a life time) Dirhams
Accommodation: 200,000/year Dirhams
Anual leave 42 days
Medical Insurance
Car loan 100,000 for 48 months installment no interest
Education Assistance up to 35,00 /child
End of Service Gratuity: 1.5 month gross salary

I am still waiting for my medical result but I am still having a second though if I going to take this job offer

Also Is ADCO a good company to work with.


Thank you very much in advanced

Abu Dhabi is a government company and aside from those mentioned benefits, you also have health benefits & will send you to a very high standard training company. Infact the offer is really great and if you would try to compare to other companies, the offer is not that high. They might offer you lessthan a 20tousand Dirhams.. And it is still the starting salary offer...


----------



## Mayriel14

Abu Dhabi is a government company and aside from those mentioned benefits, you also have health benefits & will send you to a very high standard training company. Infact the offer is really great and if you would try to compare to other companies, the offer is not that high. They might offer you lessthan a 20tousand Dirhams.. And it is still the starting salary offer... You should be rushing there and sign up the contract... No doubts as theres a lot of people wanted to work in this company..


----------



## Mayriel14

*hey*

Abu Dhabi is a government company and aside from those mentioned benefits, you also have health benefits & will send you to a very high standard training company. Infact the offer is really great and if you would try to compare to other companies, the offer is not that high. They might offer you lessthan a 20tousand Dirhams.. And it is still the starting salary offer...


----------



## knx5000

Mayriel14 said:


> Abu Dhabi is a government company and aside from those mentioned benefits, you also have health benefits & will send you to a very high standard training company. Infact the offer is really great and if you would try to compare to other companies, the offer is not that high. They might offer you lessthan a 20tousand Dirhams.. And it is still the starting salary offer...



Thanks


----------



## Jamd

Good Evening Everyone. I just needed to have an advice of concerned on the same. I have been called for face to face interview by ADCO in December for the post of Mechanical Maintenance Engineer. I am having experience of 4.5 years of pure Mechanical maintenance, of Oil & Gas industries in Pakistan. Could anyone of you please advice as to what Grade shall I expect to get from ADCO? Also, what is the salary range that I may demand considering my excperience, skill set and the salary structure of ADCO?

Your kind advice in the matter will be highly appreciated please?

Thanking in anticipation.


----------



## Mayriel14

*Hello*

WHy dont you just try also other compnaies.. Try to appear also for interview from other companies and compare it..then you'll see... It is a government company (ADCO). You will not have those offered benefits with Private companies...


----------



## buzzik

Sounds like good offer but again it depends on what you've got now in your hands.
If your current employment satisfies your needs, so can't see the reason to move on


----------



## mshaqal

Hi every body I was offered a job with health department as specialist doctor Basic 31000 DR supplementary 11000 DR housing 200000 DR future 38000 DR and health insurance.Is it a good offer?


----------



## AlexDhabi

Not sure why you needed to add this to an old post that started in 2011. You already asked this in a new thread.


----------



## cottage

knx5000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and I was wondering if you can help me make a decisions. Last week I went to ABu Dhabi for a Face to Face interview with ADCO and after the interview they offer me a job with this package. I was wondering if this is a package for grade 15 in IT job
> 
> Basic Salary: 22,248/month Dirhams
> Supplementary Allowance : 5,600 /month Dirhams
> 
> General Allowance:3,240 / month Dirhams
> 
> 
> Also they provide the following
> Future allowance: 38,000 (one a life time) Dirhams
> Accommodation: 200,000/year Dirhams
> Anual leave 42 days
> Medical Insurance
> Car loan 100,000 for 48 months installment no interest
> Education Assistance up to 35,00 /child
> End of Service Gratuity: 1.5 month gross salary
> 
> I am still waiting for my medical result but I am still having a second though if I going to take this job offer
> 
> Also Is ADCO a good company to work with.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advanced


Are u received the offer straightway after the interview? The offer is pretty standard.


----------



## Warold

Just to get it out there, you will most likely cap at grade 16 as positions above that as highly regarded and mostly secured for UAE Nationals.

My Father has been with ADCO for 35 years and its a very good company. Your job is very secure once you get inside unlike other companies.


----------



## bimpegold

Hello guys, 
I'm new here and this is my first post. I have been scheduled for an interview with ADCO and position is for Senior Mechanical Engineer. Recruitment agency is Fuschia. Can anyone, pls tell me how much I shud bargain for/expect? as I am not aware of ADCO package.
Responses will be highly appreciated.


----------



## joel90

*I need your advice*

hello to every one my name is joel am a cameroonian ,am preparing to travel to dubai to live and wor there on a visit visa, please is it possible for me to get a job in duai whit a visit visa?????
am waiting for your advice


----------



## islamabadguy

*Advice on ADCO Offer for Grade 13*

i am field engineer with around 8 years of experience, i got an offer from adco for grade 13 with lump sum salary of 

26k AED
Accomodation 150k/annum

i want to know if adco grade is relevant with my experience, and that is salary too, Is it negotiable one.

Regards


----------



## TempTemo

*Adco*

Hi,

Can anyone please direct me to an employment agency working with ADCO?


----------



## muhammad zahid shakir

knx5000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and I was wondering if you can help me make a decisions. Last week I went to ABu Dhabi for a Face to Face interview with ADCO and after the interview they offer me a job with this package. I was wondering if this is a package for grade 15 in IT job
> 
> Basic Salary: 22,248/month Dirhams
> Supplementary Allowance : 5,600 /month Dirhams
> 
> General Allowance:3,240 / month Dirhams
> 
> 
> Also they provide the following
> Future allowance: 38,000 (one a life time) Dirhams
> Accommodation: 200,000/year Dirhams
> Anual leave 42 days
> Medical Insurance
> Car loan 100,000 for 48 months installment no interest
> Education Assistance up to 35,00 /child
> End of Service Gratuity: 1.5 month gross salary
> 
> I am still waiting for my medical result but I am still having a second though if I going to take this job offer
> 
> Also Is ADCO a good company to work with.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advanced


god evening ,i have three year deploma in mechnical.now my crunt potion pipe fabriactor


----------



## Noel S. Ganalongo

*Processing Fee*

I received also an offer from ADCO Company with almost the same offer, the second though I have is the processing fee in which a total of $1450 and should be shouldered by the employee and refundable if the latter pass. Still having though that this is a scam although the signatories are from ADCO with the corresponding form. I apply online which they send me questionnaires and received the offer, my question is:

what is the possibilities that these document are true and all the forms are from ADCO?
Why is it that the payment should be shouldered by the employee and then refund, why not direct it to the employer?
I'm from Philippines, a senior instrumentation engineer, why not direct it to our agencies?
Why the payment is online, what is the possibilities that they will process it after you pay? 

Thanks
NOEL S. GANALONGO
SINOPEC INTERNATIONAL PETROLEUM SERVICES
COMMISSIONING DEPARTMENT


----------



## Adlia2015

Noel S. Ganalongo said:


> I received also an offer from ADCO Company with almost the same offer, the second though I have is the processing fee in which a total of $1450 and should be shouldered by the employee and refundable if the latter pass. Still having though that this is a scam although the signatories are from ADCO with the corresponding form. I apply online which they send me questionnaires and received the offer, my question is:
> 
> what is the possibilities that these document are true and all the forms are from ADCO?
> Why is it that the payment should be shouldered by the employee and then refund, why not direct it to the employer?
> I'm from Philippines, a senior instrumentation engineer, why not direct it to our agencies?
> Why the payment is online, what is the possibilities that they will process it after you pay?
> 
> Thanks
> NOEL S. GANALONGO
> SINOPEC INTERNATIONAL PETROLEUM SERVICES
> COMMISSIONING DEPARTMENT


Hi Noel.
The offer is fake .. scam...

Adco wont ask you for money.
They may ask you to pay for moving expense such as cargo and then later reimburse.
But that is after you have gone many steps (medical test etc)


----------



## Stevesolar

Noel S. Ganalongo said:


> I received also an offer from ADCO Company with almost the same offer, the second though I have is the processing fee in which a total of $1450 and should be shouldered by the employee and refundable if the latter pass. Still having though that this is a scam although the signatories are from ADCO with the corresponding form. I apply online which they send me questionnaires and received the offer, my question is:
> 
> what is the possibilities that these document are true and all the forms are from ADCO?
> Why is it that the payment should be shouldered by the employee and then refund, why not direct it to the employer?
> I'm from Philippines, a senior instrumentation engineer, why not direct it to our agencies?
> Why the payment is online, what is the possibilities that they will process it after you pay?
> 
> Thanks
> NOEL S. GANALONGO
> SINOPEC INTERNATIONAL PETROLEUM SERVICES
> COMMISSIONING DEPARTMENT


Hi,
100% scam.
ADCO is a government company in the UAE and it is against UAE law for companies to charge processing fees to candidates for jobs.
ADCO would never charge these fees to get a job.
Cheers
Steve


----------

